# phpmyadmin: neue Datenbank anlegen: keine Rechte



## Tribalman (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mal einige threads hier und anderswo durch-
forstet aber nie etwas vergleichbares gefunden ...

Ich arbeite gerade an einer Internetseite mit Daten-
bankanbindung. Das erste mal, dass ich sowas mache.
Habe die Seite erstmal offline erstellt und arbeite mit
Xampp. Server ist Apache 2.0.5.0. PHP-Version 4.3.8
Klappt auch alles wunderbar.

Jetzt versucht mein Auftraggeber seinen Server ent-
sprechend einzurichten, damit die Seite auch online
läuft. 

Jetzt das Problem:

Wenn man phpmyadmin aufruft kommt man zwar auf
die entsprechende Seite, hat aber keine Rechte eine
neue Datenbank anzulegen. Das Problem bestand von
Anfang an, also auch mit dem user root und ohne passwort

Hier ist mal ein Screenshot : klick mich 

Vielleicht ist es ja ein echt dummer Fehler, aber wir 
kommen einfach nicht weiter. Habt ihr eine Idee ?

[edit]
Da fällt mir noch was ein: Die Internetseite liegt auf
www.bla.de/htdocs. Phpmyadmin liegt dann unter
www.bla.de/htdocs/phpmyadmin. Ist das ein Problem?
[/edit]


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Oktober 2004)

Dann hast du dem Benutzer 'root' wahrscheinlich die Rechte dafür genommen. Guck' dir mal die Rechte des Benutzers an; entweder per mySQL-Tabelle root oder über das phpMyAdmin-Interface.


----------



## Tribalman (11. Oktober 2004)

Die Rechte für root stehen auf ALL PRIVILEGES.
Grant steht auf JA. Eigentlich sollte damit doch 
alles erlaubt sein, oder?


----------

